# Hk usp 9mm



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

I just bought a usp 9mm for 575$ at a gun show. It's used but no significant wear. It has two 10 round mags. Good buy?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not bad, is it the compact or the full-size?


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Full size


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Not bad,that's about where I've seen them hover in price but with full size mags.If it was barely shot don't run any wimp ammo through it because it will malf some.The recoil springs are pretty stiff new and the concensus is run about 1/2 a case of good stuff through it or lock the slide open a few days.Kind of goes against what is said about how springs are supposed work and wear out,but these and Wilson mag springs are known to behave this way when new.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Considering the current buying frenzy and cooresponding price gouging not to mention new USP's are listed for about 850+ in my neck of the woods yes that is a decent to good deal. Well done. I like to find them lightly used too.


----------

